# Checking ligaments- am I just doing it wrong?



## duncan9801 (Mar 7, 2015)

I tried to read through most of the posts about checking ligaments, and couldn't find what I was looking for, so figured I'd post.

I have two pregnant does, one with a questionable due date thanks to a buck who wouldn't stay in his pen. I have been checking the ligaments lately and on one girl I can definitely still feel both and she is still acting like the usual, full of energy. On the other I can only seem to feel it on one side. Lol does this mean something or am I just doing it wrong? 

She also just seems soooo pregnant, hard to describe but shes definitely slowed way down. I missed their first kiddings last time since they showed zero signs of anything being different the night they delivered. The doe in question had a stillborn her first go around, so I really want to try to be there this time.


----------



## lil_mulie (Jan 30, 2015)

On my doe, at times I had to go from pin bones up to be able to find both ligaments. This year was our first kidding, and this helped me out since I was inexperienced. Hope this helps and maybe more will reply


----------



## duncan9801 (Mar 7, 2015)

I checked again this morning, and I *may* have felt both lol. I can feel it on her left, and it is definitely softer than her sister's (I can still definitely feel both on her) but can't seem to feel the one on the right. I'm wondering if it is just the way her baby(s) is laying since she otherwise seems normal. Lol baby watch is getting to me.


----------



## lil_mulie (Jan 30, 2015)

There were times when I couldn't find both. People told me she would really drop right before and her hips would protrude, but I was dealing with a very short-legged pygmy, and I didn't notice that she dropped much. Mines ligaments got soft two days before, but I could still feel them. I checked ligs at 8am and still felt them although soft. By 10am, I went to the barn and she already had them :/.


----------



## Squire (Feb 26, 2015)

I am finding the same thing with my doe. She was due the 6th and this will be her 4th freshening. On one side the ligament is gone, on the other it is somewhat soft but still there. I am experienced and I felt very carefully, so I am sure it's not a mistake. I have never felt a ligament go on one side but not the other. Does this indicate anything bad??


----------



## duncan9801 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well mine is still pregnant. The ligaments are definitely feeling squishy especially compared to her sister's. A watched goat never kids, apparently.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Pull your car out where your doe can see it. Load in a couple of empty suitcases and act like you're going on a long trip. She'll start pushing immediately. ;-)


----------



## duncan9801 (Mar 7, 2015)

Still on baby watch. As of this morning I can't feel either ligament and her udder is noticeably tighter, so hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Any progress, Rachel?


----------



## duncan9801 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not yet, her ligaments seem to keep coming and going. If that's even possible. She's probably as tired as I am of me staring at her back end lol. I don't have an exact due date to go by either. The weather is supposed to be cold and wet tomorrow so that's when she will probably deliver.


----------



## duncan9801 (Mar 7, 2015)

We have babies! Much to my surprise the other doe went first. She delivered a buckling last night. Gypsy delivered buckling twins. Sadly the first one out didn't make it, but the second one seems to be doing well. I had to reposition him a bit to get him delivered. That was nerve wracking!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good for you !!! That is so stressful!!!!
Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

